# Lieferzeiten Beckhoff ?



## Graph&SCL_Freak (12 Oktober 2010)

Gerade ein Angebot erhalten. CX9010 8-10 Wochen. Normale EL, KL Klemmen 6-8 Wochen. Sowas geht gar nicht.  

Als Sondermaschinenbauer guckt man da ja mal voll in die Röhre.


----------



## PID (12 Oktober 2010)

Netzteile je nach Hersteller 4 Wochen
Pnoz-Multi 3 Wochen
Pnoz 4-8 Wochen, je nach Typ

Wechselrichter Photovotaik bis zu 12 Monate

Im Moment nagen einige Lieferanten auf dem Zahnfleisch.
Man muß in dieser Zeit alles früh genug anfragen, und selbst das hilft nicht immer, am Donnerstag bekam ich einen Anruf das sich meine Sachen um 4 Wochen verzögern.


----------



## MSB (12 Oktober 2010)

Ums ganz kurz zu machen:
Das ist momentan fast überall scheiße ...

Das Problem scheint wohl allerorts zu sein, das grundlegende Bauteile nicht (in entsprechender Stückzahl) verfügbar sind,
ernsthafte Stückzahlen auf Lager sind auch nirgendwo, die Lagerhaltung ist ja auch dem Kostensenkungsdruck zum Opfer gefallen,
und das ist jetzt letzten Endes die Folge davon.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2010)

wir merken das zur Zeit sogar bei Software von Siemens, wir haben alle unsere
Wartungsverträge gekündigt, neu Sotiert und neu bestellt. Jetzt haben
wir das schon zweimal angemahnt, aber nichts kommt. Sind jetzt auf-
einmal CD's auch rar geworden


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (12 Oktober 2010)

Ja, echt klasse, dass heute wohl alles nur noch auftragsbezogen gefertigt wird. Das Lager darf sich der Kunde dann anlegen.


----------



## MasterOhh (12 Oktober 2010)

Ich denke auch das erstmal die on demand Produktion daran schuld ist aber auch das es noch Nachwirkungen der Wirtschaftskrise sind. Weltweit haben viele Betriebe ihre Produktion gedrosselt und Mitarbeiter rausgeschmissen als die Börsen verrückt gespielt haben.
Das Problem ist das diese Firmen jetzt nicht mehr hinterher kommen die gestiegende Nachfrage zu bedienen, weil sie sich, um auch während der Krise den Aktionären gefällig zu zeigen, quasi selbst demontiert haben.


----------



## Neals (12 Oktober 2010)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das erstmal die on demand  Produktion daran schuld ist aber auch das es noch Nachwirkungen der  Wirtschaftskrise sind. Weltweit haben viele Betriebe ihre Produktion  gedrosselt und Mitarbeiter rausgeschmissen als die Börsen verrückt  gespielt haben.
> Das Problem ist das diese Firmen jetzt nicht mehr hinterher kommen die  gestiegende Nachfrage zu bedienen, weil sie sich, um auch während der  Krise den Aktionären gefällig zu zeigen, quasi selbst demontiert  haben.



Beckhoff hat schon immer auf Anforderung produziert. Da jeder PC mit seinen Optionen halt immer unterschiedlich bestellt wird. Ausserdem ist Beckhoff eine GmbH und keine AG ;-)

Das Problem liegt wirklich an den Bauteillieferanten... versucht mal einen AD-Wandler zu bestellen, da habe Ihr Lieferzeiten jenseits von 3 Monaten.


----------



## edison (12 Oktober 2010)

> KL Klemmen 6-8 Wochen


... 6 Wochen warte ich schon, bis auf finder und Beckhoff ist der Schrank komplett.
Der Kollege scharrt schon mit den Hufen und will den Schrank bauen.
Positiv: Rinck hat innerhalb von 3 Tagen geliefert


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

als Folge der Finanzkrise sank der Bedarf an elektronischen
Bauteilen sehr stark. Die Kapazitäten wurden der reduzierten 
Nachfrage angepasst, die Lager leerverkauft. Ein gutes Jahr 
später nun werden die Zulieferer von Bestellungen überrannt,
gleichzeitig knausern die Banken mit Krediten.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat Herr Schildknecht auf dem 
Forum-Treffen in Ostrach im Juni 2010 befürchtet, dass es im
Extremfall zu Bauteillieferzeiten von bis zu einem Jahr kommen 
kann.


----------



## Markus (12 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat Herr Schildknecht auf dem
> Forum-Treffen in Ostrach im Juni 2010 befürchtet, dass es im
> Extremfall zu Bauteillieferzeiten von bis zu einem Jahr kommen
> kann.


 
ja er hat das prophezeit.
es wird wieder so sein wie vor 10 jahren, da sind leute in schwarzen anzügen mit koffern voller bargeld nach asien geflogen und haben dierekt vom band gekauft...

laut gerüchten soll herr beckhoff den großteil seines urlaubs am telefon mit chipherstellern verbracht haben. um irgendwie an ware zu kommen...

derzeit werden auch keine preise verhandelt, es geht nur um lieferzeit und vor allem um VOLUMEN...

(leider haben das einige maschinenbauer noch nicht so ganz gerafft und glauben immer noch preise drücken zu können, z.b. auch bei programmierarbeiten... naja wenn sie meinen - viel glück  )

schwer wird das ganze wohl eher für kleinere betriebe, weil die großen es sich leisten können jetzt erst mal alles zu schlucken, vorbei an allen zwischenhändlern...

@Graph&SCL_Freak
ich habe vor ca. 2 wochen CX bestellt, da hieß es auch 10 wochen... wehe dir wenn du deine vorher bekommst...


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2010)

Mit euern 8 - 10 Wochen seid ihr ja noch gut bedient. Versucht mal ASICs oder FPGAs zu bekommen. Da gibt es teilweise Lieferzeiten in der Größenordnung 30 - 40 Wochen. Ist immer spannend sich jetzt zu überlegen, was ich in nem Jahr wohl alles so brauche.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (14 Dezember 2010)

So, nach nunmehr 10 Wochen wurde uns auf 'Nachfrage' mitgeteilt, dass dieses Jahr gar nichts mehr kommt. Einen neuen verbindlichen Liefertermin gibt's nicht. So treibt man seine Kunden (leider) wieder zum grossen S. Da bekommt man wenigstens verbindliche Liefertermine.


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2010)

Kann denn das grosse S liefern? Da nun einmal  ein Mittelständler sich kein Riesenlager mit einem Wert von 200mio Eu zulegen kann und grosse Konzeren es nicht wollen, wird man diese Phänomene wieder und wieder haben. Dieser Zyklus ist so alt, wie die Elektronik.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (14 Dezember 2010)

Mir geht's gar nicht mal um die Lieferzeit, sondern um die Art wie Beckhoff mit seinen Kunden umgeht. Siemens braucht momentan auch lange für einige CPUs, aber man bekommt wenigstens eine Mitteilung, wie lange sich der Liefertermin verzögert. Man leistet selbst Überzeigungsarbeit beim Kunden Beckhoff einzusetzen und muss ihm dann erzählen, dass sein Anlage kommt wenn Beckhoff Lust hat mal was zu liefern, der Termin dafür ist aber unbestimmt.


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2010)

Ich würde daraus ableiten, dass Beckhoff es selbst nicht weiss. Beckhoff ist nur ein kleiner Fisch am Markt und wird als solcher nicht sonderlich gut behandelt. Deren Lage muss übel sein, weil sie wissen, dass sie so Kunden verlieren. Aber was sollen die denn machen, wenn sie selbst keine Lieferzeiten bekommen?

Ich vermute, die Geschichte mit den Lieferzeiten war auch der Grund, warum Beckhoff einen Elektronikfertiger kaufte. Geholfen hat es wenig.


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich würde daraus ableiten, dass Beckhoff es selbst nicht weiss. Beckhoff ist nur ein kleiner Fisch am Markt und wird als solcher nicht sonderlich gut behandelt. Deren Lage muss übel sein, weil sie wissen, dass sie so Kunden verlieren. Aber was sollen die denn machen, wenn sie selbst keine Lieferzeiten bekommen?
> 
> Ich vermute, die Geschichte mit den Lieferzeiten war auch der Grund, warum Beckhoff einen Elektronikfertiger kaufte. Geholfen hat es wenig.



Ehrlich, die tun mir alle gar nicht leid. Beckhoff, Balluff, wie sie alle heißen, haben in der Krise ihre Produktion runtergefahren die Lager leer gemacht, die Leute heimgeschickt, als gäbe es kein DANACH mehr. Kann man nur hoffen, daß die schlauen BWL-er, die das ausgerechnet haben auch endlich mal für ihre "Klugheit" büßen dürfen und zum Teufel gejagt werden, kurzsichtiges dusseliges Volk das!!!


----------



## Neals (14 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ehrlich, die tun mir alle gar nicht leid. Beckhoff, Balluff, wie sie alle heißen, haben in der Krise ihre Produktion runtergefahren die Lager leer gemacht, die Leute heimgeschickt, als gäbe es kein DANACH mehr. Kann man nur hoffen, daß die schlauen BWL-er, die das ausgerechnet haben auch endlich mal für ihre "Klugheit" büßen dürfen und zum Teufel gejagt werden, kurzsichtiges dusseliges Volk das!!!



Deswegen war die Mitarbeiterzahl bei Beckhoff im Jahr 2008 auch bei 1.200 und liegt jetzt bei 1.600...


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2010)

Neals schrieb:


> Deswegen war die Mitarbeiterzahl bei Beckhoff im Jahr 2008 auch bei 1.200 und liegt jetzt bei 1.600...



Und, was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2010)

Ich denke nicht, das man Beckhoff da jetzt einen Vorwurf machen kann (das die nicht liefern können), damit ist allerdings nicht deren Informationspolitik gemeint.

Wenn die jetzt produzieren könnten wie sie möchten, dann gäbe es ja überhaupt kein Problem.
Es scheitert hier wohl eher an elementaren Elektronik-Bauteilen, welche momentan auf dem Weltmarkt in
deutlich zu geringer Stückzahl verfügbar sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2010)

was ich so mitbekommen habe, hat Beckhoff immer ( auch in der Krise )
aufgestockt. Das Problemm ist ein anders, das die Zulieferer für Halbleiter
ihre Kapazitäten runtergefahren haben. Darunter leiden alle, selbst der etwas
größerer Siemens.

Als ich Anfang Oktober eine IM151-8-FCPU bestellt hatte, waren die mit
ungefähr 350 im Rückstand und könnten erst mitte Dez. liefern.
Da musste ich das Vorgänger Modell nehmen.

Ich sag ja, das die großen Firmenbosse noch mit Geldkoffern nach 
Fernost fliegen.....


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (14 Dezember 2010)

Die IM151-8 hatten wir auch bestellt, aber die wurde wenigstens mit einer Woche Verzögerung geliefert und das wurde uns auch vorher mitgeteilt. Es muss doch wenigstens möglich sein, einen halbwegs verbindlichen Liefertermin zu benennen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 Dezember 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Es muss doch wenigstens möglich sein, einen halbwegs verbindlichen Liefertermin zu benennen.



Eben nicht, da wie Helmut und Manuel schon geschrieben haben es an Lieferschwierigkeiten bei kleinen Bauteilen hauptsächlich liegt. Und wenn man von seinem Lieferanten keinen LT bekommt, dann muss man das seinem Kunden eben so weiter geben.


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ehrlich, die tun mir alle gar nicht leid. Beckhoff, Balluff, wie sie alle heißen, haben in der Krise ihre Produktion runtergefahren die Lager leer gemacht, die Leute heimgeschickt, als gäbe es kein DANACH mehr. Kann man nur hoffen, daß die schlauen BWL-er, die das ausgerechnet haben auch endlich mal für ihre "Klugheit" büßen dürfen und zum Teufel gejagt werden, kurzsichtiges dusseliges Volk das!!!



Das ist doch nun kompletter Nonsense :s18:. Beckhoff bekommt für seine Elektronik nicht genügend Komponenten. Dafür gibt es mehre Gründe. Zum ersten haben Halbleiterhersteller immer Probleme sich anzupassen, weil das dauert diverse Monate und im Bereich der passiven Bauelemente kann es auch zu Engpässen kommen, weil z.B. wichtige Rohstoffe fehlen. 

Halbleiterhersteller anzuklagen, ist auch dämlich, weil niemand die für eine Überproduktion bezahlen will. Es ist ganz normal, dass die ihre Produktion in der Krise herunterfahren. Du musst dich einfach daran gewöhnen, so ist Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Das ist doch nun kompletter Nonsense :s18:. Beckhoff bekommt für seine Elektronik nicht genügend Komponenten. Dafür gibt es mehre Gründe. Zum ersten haben Halbleiterhersteller immer Probleme sich anzupassen, weil das dauert diverse Monate und im Bereich der passiven Bauelemente kann es auch zu Engpässen kommen, weil z.B. wichtige Rohstoffe fehlen.
> 
> Halbleiterhersteller anzuklagen, ist auch dämlich, weil niemand die für eine Überproduktion bezahlen will. Es ist ganz normal, dass die ihre Produktion in der Krise herunterfahren. Du musst dich einfach daran gewöhnen, so ist Marktwirtschaft.



Ich weiß auch, daß es heute üblich ist, das Lager auf der Straße (LKW) zu haben, weil das billiger ist. Wohin das führt sehen wir. Weil es Alle so machen und das heute üblich ist, muß es noch lange nicht gut sein, würde ich mal schlicht behaupten! Das Ganze zeigt nur den Siegeszug der BWL-Fraktion und der geht einher mit der Sorte Manager, die wir heute haben!

PS:Hätte Beckhoff ein vernünftiges Lager, dann könnten die auch mal ne Weile ohne Nachschub auskommen, aber das geht heute nirgends mehr, weil immer sofort die Kosten des Lagers vorgerechnet werden.

PS2: Wir reden nicht über eine Überproduktion, die Halbleiterhersteller haben ja anscheinend ganz runtergefahren.


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS:Hätte Beckhoff ein vernünftiges Lager, dann könnten die auch mal ne Weile ohne Nachschub auskommen, aber das geht heute nirgends mehr, weil immer sofort die Kosten des Lagers vorgerechnet werden.
> .



Und wer soll Beckhoff das Lager bezahlen? Du als Kunde? Und was machste mit den Kosten für Bauteile, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden, weil es eine inzwischen eine Weiterentwicklung gab?  Bezahlst du das als Kunde? Sorry, die sogenannte BWL-Fraktion hat in diesem Punkt doch nicht unrecht. Hier verhalten sich alle - inkl. du selbst - nach den Gesetzen des Marktes.

Und ansonsten: Du kannst ja mit Beckhoff eine Abnahme von Komponenten in den nächsten 24 Monaten vereinbaren. Die bekommste dann auch rechtzeitig geliefert. Das macht natürlich keiner, weil keiner das Risiko haben will :s18:

Die Situation ist Mist. Jeder Betrieb hat für sich selbst zu entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht. Meistens bleibt es wegen des Geldes dabei, dass manlängere Lieferzeiten in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2010)

Den Spieß könnte man auch so umdrehen:

Wenn alle Endkunden ein entsprechend großes Lager hätten, dann würde es auch keine Rolle wenn "irgend ein x-beliebiger Hersteller" mal ein halbes Jahr nicht liefern kann.

@Ralle
Darf ich mal dein Lager besichtigen, und für wie viele Monate/Jahre hast du eingekauft?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2010)

@drfunfrock

Ich glaube nicht, daß die Bauteile, die Beckhoff am Lager halten müßte, den Preis ins Unendliche steigern würden, aber der Absatz wäre definitiv gestiegen. Auch neue Entwicklungen kann man sicher halbwegs steuern, daß nicht das Lager voll bleibt. Ich selbst habe ja keine Teile zu verkaufen, hätte ich das, würde ich mir die Alternativen schon mal durchdenken. Denn immerhin ist es ein starkes Verkaufsargument, wenn man eine Lieferung innerhalb rel. kurzer Frist zusagen kann, besonders, wenn es um Ersatzteile bei Defekten geht. Denn da hält doch heute jede Firma, die Ersatzteile braucht, ein eigenes Lager und das kostet ja schließlich auch Geld und dort wird am Ende noch mehr weggeschmissen, als das in der Herstellerfirma der Fall wäre. Aber du siehst, ich bin kein BWL-er, ich versuche es immer mit ein wenig gesundem Menschenverstand. Nur leider ist der heute immer weniger gefragt, Hauptsache man kann Powerpoint gut bedienen, Leute tot quasseln und prima bunte Tabellen an Flipcharts pinseln!


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2010)

Ich habe das mit der Lagerrechnung selbst mitbekommen in der Elektronikfertigung. Die meisten Produzenten können es sich einfach nicht leisten, ein grösseres Lager anzulegen. Beckhoff fährt eine ziemlich agressive Strategie, um den Vertrieb anzukurbeln, die nur aufgeht, wenn man solche Kosten niedrig hält, um genügend liquides Kapital zu haben. 

Wie schon MSB schrieb, es könnte ja auch die Strategie des Automatisierers sein, sich ein Lager zuzulegen. Die Erfahrung sagt einem, dass sich solche Situationen regelmässig wiederholen. Nur mit gesundem Verstand ist einem nicht geholfen, wenn der Betrieb nicht über genügend Eigenkapital verfügt. *Wer denn mehr bieten will, kann feste Lieferabkommen mit Beckhoff  abschliessen. Beckhoff wird dann ebenfalls seine Teile so einkaufen. Der  bekommt auch seine Ware zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Es liegt an dir  selbst,  ob du so etwas machen willst oder kannst.

*Btw. man kann für solche Gelegenheiten auch seine Hardware vereinheitlichen, damit die Lagerhaltung billiger wird. In einem Produktionsbetrieb ist das allemal anzuraten, statt die Produktion wegen Lieferproblemen zu verzögern.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (14 Dezember 2010)

Nach Aussage von Beckhoff werden ja schon Klemmen 'um-designed' um auf andere Bauteile ausweichen zu können. 
Sowas geht natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen. Versteh ich auch alles. 

Wenn man nur Sondermaschinenbau macht geht Lager gar nicht, weil man nie weis was kommt und die Stückzahl i.d.R. Eins ist.


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit der Lagerrechnung selbst mitbekommen in der Elektronikfertigung. Die meisten Produzenten können es sich einfach nicht leisten, ein grösseres Lager anzulegen. Beckhoff fährt eine ziemlich agressive Strategie, um den Vertrieb anzukurbeln, die nur aufgeht, wenn man solche Kosten niedrig hält, um genügend liquides Kapital zu haben.
> 
> Wie schon MSR schrieb, es könnte ja auch die Strategie des Automatisierers sein, sich ein Lager zuzulegen. Die Erfahrung sagt einem, dass sich solche Situationen regelmässig wiederholen. Nur mit gesundem Verstand ist einem nicht geholfen, wenn der Betrieb nicht über genügend Eigenkapital verfügt. *Wer denn mehr bieten will, kann feste Lieferabkommen mit Beckhoff  abschliessen. Beckhoff wird dann ebenfalls seine Teile so einkaufen. Der  bekommt auch seine Ware zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Es liegt an dir  selbst,  ob du so etwas machen willst oder kannst. *



Wie ich schon schrieb, es ist inzwischen feste Strategie der Anlagenbetreiber, sich ein festes Lager hinzulegen. Und das macht auch nur begrenzt Sinn, weil einige Teile daraus niemals benötigt werden aber sehr teuer sind. Ein abgerauchter Servomotor kann da zum Problem werden, wenn bei BMW die Bänder abgestellt werden müssen, weil ein Lieferant 8 Wochen nicht produzieren kann. 

Wir werden das nicht mehr ändern können, billig ist Trumpf und was am Grabbeltisch gilt, gilt auch in der Wirtschaft, leider...


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir werden das nicht mehr ändern können, billig ist Trumpf und was am Grabbeltisch gilt, gilt auch in der Wirtschaft, leider...



Na ja, das leider... ich weiss nicht. Es geht darum Geld zu verdienen und deshalb kauft man meistens nicht beim Teuersten ein. Du machst es ja selbst nicht anders und schriebst selbst, dass bei Anlagen, die Lagerhaltung teuer ist. Wir werden damit leben müssen. Auch unsere Kunden.


----------



## element. (14 Dezember 2010)

Wir warten seit über einem Jahr auf einen IPC von Beckhoff (noch nicht am Markt). Ursprünglich auf Herbst 2009 verschoben. Auf der SPS&Drives 2009 wurde uns am Stand eiskalt gesagt, das Modell sei jetzt verfügbar. Es ist bis heute nicht raus, die Maschine steht seit Monaten beim Kunden und läuft mit Standard-PCs. Und der Beckhoffgeile Kunde ist stinksauer.


----------



## Cassandra (14 Dezember 2010)

Und ich dachte immer, die Dinger die da auf der Messe ausgestellt sind, müssen sich vorher über Jahre im harten Industrie-Einsatz bewährt haben…!?!  *ROFL*

 Nichts für ungut, aber wie oft warst du schon auf einer Messe? ;-)


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2010)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, die Dinger die da auf der Messe ausgestellt sind, müssen sich vorher über Jahre im harten Industrie-Einsatz bewährt haben…!?!  *ROFL*
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber wie oft warst du schon auf einer Messe? ;-)



Nichts für ungut, aber hast du gelesen, worum es geht?

Sicher werden auf einer Messe Sachen ausgestellt, welche sich oft auch noch im experimentellen Stadium befinden,
das ist legitim und völlig normal.

Wenn aber etwas auf einer Messe ausgestellt ist, was von Mitarbeitern als "sofort lieferbar" beschrieben wird,
das ganze dann mehr als ein Jahr später aber immer noch nicht verfügbar ist,
dann ist das kein Fehler des Kunden, sondern unprofessionell Seitens des Herstellers.

Das ganze ist scheinbar ein Lernprozess, z.B. Wago hat da in jüngerer Vergangenheit
viel dazugelernt, und mittlerweile passts eigentlich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPSDAU (17 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> @drfunfrock
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß die Bauteile, die Beckhoff am Lager halten müßte, den Preis ins Unendliche steigern würden, *aber der Absatz wäre definitiv gestiegen.* Auch neue Entwicklungen kann man sicher halbwegs steuern, daß nicht das Lager voll bleibt.



Guten Tag,

darf nach offizieller Bekanntgabe der Geschäftszahlen daran noch einmal erinnern ?


----------



## Ralle (17 Dezember 2010)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> darf nach offizieller Bekanntgabe der Geschäftszahlen daran noch einmal erinnern ?



Klar warum nicht. Aber vielleicht hätte ich es für alle kompatibel ausdrücken müssen, der Absatz wäre gestiegen, bzw. noch mehr gestiegen, falls er nicht ohnehin evtl. schon gestiegen ist oder noch steigen wird oder auch gestiegen sein könnte! 

Interessiert mich ja auch nur am Rande, bin bisher zu 95% mit Kunden unterwegs, die ausschließlich Siemens verwenden. Und im Moment kann man ja auch kaum guten Gewissens umsteigen oder? Man weiß ja nicht, ob die Lieferung auch klappt.


----------



## drfunfrock (17 Dezember 2010)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> darf nach offizieller Bekanntgabe der Geschäftszahlen daran noch einmal erinnern ?



Ich erinnere mich da an einen Betrieb, der hatte einen Umsatz von 120mio pro Jahr, laufende Lagerwerte von 25mio und liquide Mittel von 5mio. Daraufhin kam dann Druck von den Eignern damit die Kapitalumlaufgeschwindigkeit steigt und das Lager schrumpfte auf 15mio. Bei Beckhoff wird das nicht anders sein. Das heiss für mich, dass man das Lager nicht einmal so eben ausweiten kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, weiteres Kapital einholen zu müssen. Das war 2009 nicht gerade leicht, wenn ihr euch daran erinnert.


----------



## drfunfrock (17 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Interessiert mich ja auch nur am Rande, bin bisher zu 95% mit Kunden unterwegs, die ausschließlich Siemens verwenden. Und im Moment kann man ja auch kaum guten Gewissens umsteigen oder? Man weiß ja nicht, ob die Lieferung auch klappt.



So ist das und das muss man so hinnehmen. Meine Rede ist nur, dass Beckhoff nicht wichtig genug ist und nicht genug Kapital hat, um hier seine Lager aufzustocken.


----------



## SPSDAU (17 Dezember 2010)

...es wird wirklich nicht besser wenn man ins Blaue hinein einfach so ohne Wissen fabuliert obwohl es Möglichkeiten gäbe sich zu informieren. 

Und wie wäre es mit, so stark gestiegen wie noch nie ? (die Vergangenheit kann man hier in der Übersicht sehen)


----------



## Ralle (17 Dezember 2010)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> ...es wird wirklich nicht besser wenn man ins Blaue hinein einfach so ohne Wissen fabuliert obwohl es Möglichkeiten gäbe sich zu informieren.
> 
> Und wie wäre es mit, so stark gestiegen wie noch nie ? (die Vergangenheit kann man hier in der Übersicht sehen)



Ja ja, is klar, wir haben natürlich keine Ahnung und BWL hat eben nichts mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun! 
Was solls, das heißt also, sie können nicht liefern, weil sie zu schnell gewachsen sind? Auch dann haben die Freunde von der BWL-Fraktion
ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Aber wie gesagt, das interessiert mich nicht mehr wirklich, was Beckhoff macht.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (23 Dezember 2010)

Also mich interessiert das schon was Beckhoff macht, wenn TIA 11 erstmal kommt wird Siemens nämlich so richtig grausam.

Sie haben übrigens alles doch noch fristgerecht geliefert ;-)


----------



## drfunfrock (24 Dezember 2010)

Na ja, wenn man so wie hier Hardware und Softwaredesign mischt, kann da nur Unsinn dabei herauskommen. Siemens in allen Ehren, dass sie liefern können. Doch wenn man so Beiträge von manchen Siemens-begeisterten Ings liesst, die nicht in der Lage sind, Features von Hardware, Bibliotheken und der Programmierungsumgebung zu unterscheiden, bleibe ich lieber bei anderen.

Siemens ist ein Argument, wenn der Kunde es will oder die Hardware es verlangt, aber ansonsten? Es gibt diverse und auch grössere Anbieter für SPS mit IEC61131. Da muss man sich so einen Unsinn wie Siemens nicht antuen.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (27 Dezember 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man so wie hier Hardware und Softwaredesign mischt, kann da nur Unsinn dabei herauskommen. Siemens in allen Ehren, dass sie liefern können. Doch wenn man so Beiträge von manchen Siemens-begeisterten Ings liesst, die nicht in der Lage sind, Features von Hardware, Bibliotheken und der Programmierungsumgebung zu unterscheiden, bleibe ich lieber bei anderen.
> 
> Siemens ist ein Argument, wenn der Kunde es will oder die Hardware es verlangt, aber ansonsten? Es gibt diverse und auch grössere Anbieter für SPS mit IEC61131. Da muss man sich so einen Unsinn wie Siemens nicht antuen.



*ACK*

Da kann ich nur vollstens zustimmen. Leider gibt es zu viele nach Siemens schreiende Kunde.


----------



## BerndAllgäu (27 Dezember 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Da kann ich nur vollstens zustimmen. Leider gibt es zu viele nach Siemens schreiende Kunde.



Wobei ich festgetellt habe das man selbst "große" Firmen dazu bewegen kann was "neues" zu probieren wenn man es von der technischen seite aus angeht.


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2010)

Nun ja, ihr mögt Recht haben, aber andere kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Das ist sicher oft auch eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ich durfte zuletzt an einer AB mit RSLogix 5000 rumschustern, nein 8 Stück waren das. Da gibt es gute und auch schlechte Sachen. Mein Fazit war aber trotz allem, da ist mir Step7 dann doch lieber. Vielleicht war auch die Steuersoftware nur schlecht geschrieben, jedenfalls war es insgesamt eher eine Katastrophe, was die Jungs da so angestellt hatten.


----------



## Weschi (28 Dezember 2010)

Ich sehe das genau so wie Ralle ....aber jetzt nochmal auf Beckhoff 

zurückzukommen :

Beckhoff ist ist nunmal kein riesen Unternehmen wie Siemens oder AB , die 

komplette Entwicklung , Fertigung und Qualitätskontrolle findet größtenteils 

in 

Verl (NRW) statt . Zudem wird Beckhoff auch Großkunden haben die 

vorrangig

bedient werden . Ich denke da an Wago , Homag ect..... .

Dessen muß man sich immer bewußt sein wenn man auf "Kleinhersteller" 

zurückgreift . 

Ihr könnt aber auch sicher sein das Beckhoff dieses Problem auch schon erkannt hat und sicherlich in naher Zukunft das Problem der Lieferengpässe lösen wird . 

Siehe Beckhoff Testzentrum in Münster oder die gerade neu erworbenen 

Immobilien in Verl ( Kapazität min 400 MA ) .

Nur das dumme ist ....es nützt Euch im Moment nichts ((( ..... aber zum Glück gibts ja ebay ))


----------



## drfunfrock (29 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nun ja, ihr mögt Recht haben, aber andere kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Das ist sicher oft auch eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ich durfte zuletzt an einer AB mit RSLogix 5000 rumschustern, nein 8 Stück waren das. Da gibt es gute und auch schlechte Sachen. Mein Fazit war aber trotz allem, da ist mir Step7 dann doch lieber. Vielleicht war auch die Steuersoftware nur schlecht geschrieben, jedenfalls war es insgesamt eher eine Katastrophe, was die Jungs da so angestellt hatten.



Erzähl mal, weil in einem Forum auf LinkedIn ein paar Amis AB mit Siemens gleichstellen. Bitte bitte.


----------



## drfunfrock (29 Dezember 2010)

Weschi schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau so wie Ralle ....aber jetzt nochmal auf Beckhoff
> 
> zurückzukommen :
> 
> ...



Die werden auch noch grössere Probleme bekommen, weil China die Lieferung Seltener Erden noch weiter eingeschränkt hat und damit so simple Sachen wie Kondensatoren und IC kräftig im Preis steigen dürften und schwer lieferbar werden. Langfristig wird das dann auch Siemens betreffen.

Seltene Erden sind zwar nicht ganz so selten, aber die Förderung verursacht heftigste Umweltprobleme und China hielt die Preise in den letzten Jahren niedrig. Deswegen wird ausserhalb Chinas davon so wenig abgebaut. 

Mal schauen, wie das Schauspiel weitergeht.


----------



## Ralle (30 Dezember 2010)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Die werden auch noch grössere Probleme bekommen, weil China die Lieferung Seltener Erden noch weiter eingeschränkt hat und damit so simple Sachen wie Kondensatoren und IC kräftig im Preis steigen dürften und schwer lieferbar werden. Langfristig wird das dann auch Siemens betreffen.
> 
> Seltene Erden sind zwar nicht ganz so selten, aber die Förderung verursacht heftigste Umweltprobleme und China hielt die Preise in den letzten Jahren niedrig. Deswegen wird ausserhalb Chinas davon so wenig abgebaut.
> 
> Mal schauen, wie das Schauspiel weitergeht.



Ich denke mal, die Chinesen werden anfangen, die Welt ganz nett zu erpressen, mit Japan haben sie das ja schon durchgezogen.

PS zu AB:

Ich glaube, das zähle ich nicht alles auf, da muß ich nochmal drüber schlafen. Hauprkritikpunkt ist die Frage der Möglichkeit direkt Online eben mal kleine Programmänderungen zu machen. Vielleicht bin ich zu doof, aber ich hab einfach keine Möglichkeit gefunden, ich mußte die Kiste immer zum Stoppen bringen, das ist furchtbar aufwändig. Belehrt mich eines Besseren, ich wäre sehr froh, wenn es einen Weg gibt.


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2010)

BerndAllgäu schrieb:


> Wobei ich festgetellt habe das man selbst "große" Firmen dazu bewegen kann was "neues" zu probieren wenn man es von der technischen seite aus angeht.


 
Hallo,

auch als "große" Firma ist man gut beraten, mal über den
 "Siemens" Tellerrand hinwegzuschauen. 

Die großen verketteten Anlagen im 2-3-Schichtbetrieb laufen bei uns nach wie vor mit Siemens, weil die Teile einfach laufen, laufen und laufen...
Außerdem kennen sich die Schichtkollegen da immer noch besser aus,
und das ist morgens um 03:30 wichtiger als Innovation. 

In der Prüftechnik und im Laborbereich wird mehr und mehr auch Beckhoff eingesetzt.

Zweigleisig zu fahren ist auch für "große" Firmen vorteilhaft! :wink:

Mal sehen, wo die Reise noch hingeht...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## drfunfrock (30 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS zu AB:
> 
> Ich glaube, das zähle ich nicht alles auf, da muß ich nochmal drüber schlafen. Hauprkritikpunkt ist die Frage der Möglichkeit direkt Online eben mal kleine Programmänderungen zu machen..



Wenn CPU auf dem PC  mit Twincat extrem ausgelastet ist, funkt das auch mit Twincat nicht mehr, weil der Update zu Timeouts führt. So sind da meine Erfahrungen. Vorsichtig muss man auch sein, wenn eine Statemachine (Schrittkette) substanziell geändert wurde, weil der Update zu verbotenen Ubergängen führen kann. Aber das gilt ja für jede SPS.


----------



## SPSDAU (18 April 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Klar warum nicht. Aber vielleicht hätte ich es für alle kompatibel ausdrücken müssen, der Absatz wäre gestiegen, bzw. noch mehr gestiegen, falls er nicht ohnehin evtl. schon gestiegen ist oder noch steigen wird oder auch gestiegen sein könnte!
> ...



Wie versprochen wollte ich daran erinnern, die Geschäftszahlen 2010 sind inzwischen veröffentlicht. 

Eventuell habe ja jetzt die Herrschaften einige Tipps für namenhafte deutsche Hersteller welche jetzt stark mit der Japanproblematik zu kämpfen haben ?


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (18 April 2011)

Und auch die Lieferzeit ist wieder ok.


----------



## Scrat (19 April 2011)

Wo, bei Beckhoff?
Da merke ich aber nichts von. Liefertermine >8 Wochen, und dann werden die noch zwei mal verwschoben.


----------

